# Which clinic next?



## debbie123456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, i'm after a little advice. 
I've had two failed attempts at IVF this year and I'm now after trying everything to move on, have decided to give it another go. My dilemma is where. 
My first go was at The Lister which was a lovely place but they messed up and I ovulated early. The second was at ARGC and I really couldn't go through that again! I found it too intense and I just didn't like the way the whole experience felt. 
I have a high immune system so I need somewhere who knows what they are doing there but don't fancy going back to either of the ones I've already been to. 
Can anybody recommend anywhere else preferably in London please?
Thanks.


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Debbie

Sorry you've had a rough time x

I'm afraid I can't help as I'm in south Wales

You might get some response on the London thread which you can find here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

Good luck 
Angelica 
xx


----------



## mimi xx (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Debbie, 

I'm in the same boat at you. I've had 5 cycles
3 at London women clinic and 2 at Homerton. 
While I couldn't thought the doctors they were all amazing! But I still don't have my baby so not good enough. 
I was thinking about going to ARGC why did you not like the experience? 
Lister is another one I have been looking into.

take of your self xx


----------



## H3ston (Dec 27, 2014)

Me and wifey are at Bourn Hall (home of IVF, first ever treatment completed here), no more than 75mins from London.

wifey has a hyper-active immune system, which Bourn found out and gave us a number of treatment options. so far we are on week 7 pregnant after 1 MC and 1 BFN.

Can't recommend them enough to be honest.

http://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Flossy34 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi 
Sorry to hear you've had failed cycles especially at ARGC. I am hoping to begin a cycle there soon. I'm a bit ott with my researching and reading though so I'm hoping argc will be well suited to me.
I have been to see care and they seem very good, and I know someone who saw george there and he now works at Zita west clinic in London. He is meant to be lovely and very good with immune problems too.
X


----------

